# earning online vouchers while on illness benefit



## paddyjnr (16 Dec 2008)

Can one earn vouchers online while on illness benefit eg. pigsback, Irish opinions or shop and scan where one scans ones weekly groceries to receive shopping vouchers? Just wondering as I'm finding it quite difficult to make ends meet at the moment but I do not want to jeppordise my illness benefit income.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Dec 2008)

That's a new one on me! Fair play to you! I can't see that what you intend doing (have to admit, I don't know what it's about really!) can be considered breaking the rules of behaviour for claiming Illness Benefit. Is is 'light work'? Is it unpaid? If the answer is yes to both questions, then you don't even have to tell thyem about it. If you're really worried that it will, why not ring them and ask?


----------



## gipimann (16 Dec 2008)

I'd see the vouchers  as the online equivalent of getting a "buy one get one free" offer in the supermarket. You won't be penalised for using the vouchers, so carry on.


----------



## paddyjnr (16 Dec 2008)

Welfarite said:


> That's a new one on me! Fair play to you! I can't see that what you intend doing (have to admit, I don't know what it's about really!) can be considered breaking the rules of behaviour for claiming Illness Benefit. Is is 'light work'? Is it unpaid? If the answer is yes to both questions, then you don't even have to tell thyem about it. If you're really worried that it will, why not ring them and ask?


 Basically all I will be doing is scanning my own shopping at home with a little mobile phone scanner gizmo and sending the results off and saving all my vouchers earned for next christmas, no money actually changes hands and doing opinion poles on line for vouchers also..


----------



## Sandals (22 Dec 2008)

hi i do the Irish Opinions tesco voucher -Takes about 6 months at least to make a €10 voucher but hey bored while new baby asleep during day or im up at night. Pigsback just at 920 points but need 1200 to get €10 Boots. 

This websites never needed a PPS no or anything so no problem (i would imagine). 

What do you mean by shop and scan. If its the clubcard idea you really have to spend to get ur money to get money off vouchers etc. Tesco do cool days out voucher to various places like zoo argina mines etc. Brillant value>


----------



## Sandals (22 Dec 2008)

Just read about ur mobile gizmo where do u get one, please.. Thanks......


----------



## paddyjnr (22 Dec 2008)

Sandals said:


> Just read about ur mobile gizmo where do u get one, please.. Thanks......


 Just register with http://www.shopandscan.ie
 and they will send you all the gear to get you started...


----------



## buckrodgers (23 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the info - just registered


----------



## rmelly (23 Dec 2008)

paddyjnr said:


> Just register with http://www.shopandscan.ie
> and they will send you all the gear to get you started...


 
How much is this worth over the year to you? What are the rewards, and how much must you spend to earn them? E.g. does it equate to 2 or 3% back on purchases?


----------



## paddyjnr (23 Dec 2008)

rmelly said:


> How much is this worth over the year to you? What are the rewards, and how much must you spend to earn them? E.g. does it equate to 2 or 3% back on purchases?


 Mrs paddyjnr reckons about 120euros in vouchers could be earned in the year by scanning one weekly shop. it would also make putting away the shopping fun for the kids...


----------



## rmelly (23 Dec 2008)

paddyjnr said:


> Mrs paddyjnr reckons about 120euros in vouchers could be earned in the year by scanning one weekly shop. it would also make putting away the shopping fun for the kids...


 
Thanks.


----------



## paddyjnr (24 Dec 2008)

It is also possible to earn points for introducing new people to them, your birthday and christmas bonus vouchers. The refer a friend bonus is 600 points = 6euro, six month new member bonus of 1000 = 10euro, 12 month bonus is 2000 = 20euro, christmas bonus of 1000 points, birthday bonus of 600 points, you will get 1000 points immediately when you connect and 540 points every month thereafter. It takes a little time after the shopping is done but it's worth it, I would say an average 100euro shop would take approx 20mins to do. Vouchers are available for, Arcadia, Argos, Book tokens, Boots, Brown Thomas, Curry's, Debenhams, Dixons, Halford's, HMV, Marriott Euro Voucher, Waterstone's, Woodie's.


----------

